# صناعة الشاش



## م/عادل (19 أبريل 2007)

:63: اخواني و اخواتي:1: 
آمل منكم مساعدتي في معرفة هذه العلومات عن صناعة :الشاش - الضماد الطبي
من خلال المحاور التالية:
1- المواد المستخدمة وكمياتها-و الكمية المنتجة.
2- خطوات الانتاج للشاش و خطوات الانتاج للضماد الطبي.
3-اسماء الماكينات المستخدمة والاجهزة في كل مرحلة.
4- الطريقة المثلى لتوزيع الماكينات داخل المصنع.
5- أفضل طريقة للتخزين.
6- أهم المصانع الموجودة في العالم في هذا المجال.
ولكم مني ا​لشكر.


----------



## yaslam (24 يونيو 2010)

*:63: اخواني و اخواتي:1: 
آمل منكم مساعدتي في معرفة هذه العلومات عن صناعة :الشاش - الضماد الطبي
من خلال المحاور التالية:
1- المواد المستخدمة وكمياتها-و الكمية المنتجة.
2- خطوات الانتاج للشاش و خطوات الانتاج للضماد الطبي.
3-اسماء الماكينات المستخدمة والاجهزة في كل مرحلة.
4- الطريقة المثلى لتوزيع الماكينات داخل المصنع.
5- أفضل طريقة للتخزين.
6- أهم المصانع الموجودة في العالم في هذا المجال.
ولكم مني الشكر.*​


----------



## wael_tex (27 يونيو 2010)

*انا مهندس نسيج*

اريد ان اعرف خطواط تصنيع الشاش الطبي لعمل مشروع مصنع خاص بذللك وايضا كيفيه التعقيم وياريت صور ماكينات


----------



## hema_sh (16 أغسطس 2010)

مافيشي اجابه ولا ايه


----------

